# Mexico Reviews for January 2006



## KristinB (Jan 4, 2006)

*New*

San Felipe Resort
San Felipe
Review by: Marilyn Walsh

*Updated*

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: Name Withheld

Universal Vacation Club at Villa del Palmar
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Kevin Spence

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Reviews by: Randolph Hemsath and Name Withheld

Club Regina Los Cabos at Westin
San Jose del Cabo
Review by: Mike

Mayan Palace Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Don

The Inn at Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: Patti Campbell

Hacienda del Mar Resort
Cabo San Lucas
Reviews by: Patti Campbell and Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Jan 14, 2006)

*New*

Xpu-Ha Palace
Puerto Aventuras
Review by: Name Withheld

*Updated*

Krystal International Vacation Club
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Jeff Mina

Grand Mayan Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Steve Ory


----------



## KristinB (Jan 16, 2006)

*Updated*

Costa de Oro Beach  Club
Mazatlan
Review by: Tim Meyer

Pueblo Bonito at Emerald Bay
Mazatlan
Review by: Tim Meyer

The Grand Baja Resort and Spa
Baja California
Review by: Name Withheld

The Royal Sands
Cancun
Review by: Michael Shaikun


----------



## KristinB (Jan 21, 2006)

*Updated*

Club Casa Dorada Spa and Golf Resort
Baja California
Review by: Dennis Painter

The Royal Mayan
Cancun
Review by: William Rogers


----------



## KristinB (Jan 22, 2006)

*Updated*

Playa del Sol Grand
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Jan 23, 2006)

*Updated*

Mayan Palace Riviera Maya
Riviera Maya
Review by: Guy Crittendon


----------



## KristinB (Jan 23, 2006)

*Updated*

The Grand Baja Resort and Spa
Baja California
Review by: Carolyn Shadle

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Name Withheld


----------



## KristinB (Jan 25, 2006)

*Updated*

Villas Lomas Linda
Puerto Vallarta
Review by: Tom Ballard

The Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta
Nuevo Vallarta
Review by: Paul Grabelle


----------



## KristinB (Jan 28, 2006)

*New*

Club Pueblo Bonito Mazatlan
Mazatlan
Review by: knrkevin

*Updated*

Pueblo Bonito Resort at Sunset Beach
Cabo San Lucas
Review by: Name Withheld


----------

